# Does anyone here have a little dog?



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I know it's not golden related, hope you will forgive me in advance. 

My little jrt x is 12 lbs. And she refuses to eat the PP SSS. REFUSES. This has been going on for weeks and I'm assuming it's the salmon base. So I need to figure out what to feed her. I've always just fed her the adult food the lab and golden eat, so never considered small breed foods. Should I consider one for her? She is an easy keeper...even when she is eating, she only eats about 1/3 cup a day. She puts on weight easily if I'm not careful. 

So go with a regular adult type food? Or go with a small breed food? She is 10 years old. No health issues and no allergies/intolerances. She can eat whatever, IF she'll eat it. Picky little brat. And brand recommendations would be appreciated as well for something that you are very happy with with your little dog--or something you would try if you had one. Thanks in advance.

(Edited to take out some rambling in hopes that my post isn't so confusing!)


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of people are scratching their heads trying to figure this post out??? Is there a punch line somewhere I missed?

Pete


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry!! And, I sware I haven't been drinking.  

I have a little jrt dog. 12 lbs. Looking to see if anyone else here has a small breed picky little dog and if so, what they feed him/her.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When I was selling food, the one brand that I _never_ had a small dog refuse was Royal Canin. Yours would eat this one:


MINI Mature +8 | Royal Canin

Lucy loves this food and I sprinkle it on Chance's food as a treat. The ingredients sound like crap but Lucy has never looked better, (weight wise), and her coat even started filling in more on this food...her skin used to be on the dry side, but it's gotten a lot better.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

kwhit said:


> When I was selling food, the one brand that I _never_ had a small dog refuse was Royal Canin. Yours would eat this one:
> 
> 
> MINI Mature +8 | Royal Canin
> ...


Excellent. Thank you so much! Will look into it!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Your baby is so cute :smooch:  Maybe try home cooking given the small about of food? Small bags of food won't break the bank, whatever works and what your dog thrives upon is good with me.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Seriously....I did not put those pics in my post.......I have NO idea where they came from. 

Is that what you were referring to FeatherRiverSam? Sorry, I have no idea how they got in there. 

And thank you GoldenCamper! you're right, small bags won't break the bank...thank goodness!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Your cute little pup looks like it might enjoy chewing the heads off cows...maybe a raw diet?

Pete


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Your cute little pup looks like it might enjoy chewing the heads off cows...maybe a raw diet?
> 
> Pete


This is getting wierd...I was seeing some other posts, which now I'm not.

and I did not put those pics in my post--no idea how they got there. 

Unless someone has hacked me....or unless the internet has gone mad.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Seriously....I did not put those pics in my post.......I have NO idea where they came from.
> 
> Is that what you were referring to FeatherRiverSam? Sorry, I have no idea how they got in there.
> 
> And thank you GoldenCamper! you're right, small bags won't break the bank...thank goodness!


Wagners Mom...I'm so sorry...yes the very strange pictures are exactly what I was referring to. It looks like they've been removed...that's so weird.

Pete


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Wagners Mom...I'm so sorry...yes the very strange pictures are exactly what I was referring to. It looks like they've been removed...that's so weird.
> 
> Pete


No! Don't be! I'm sorry you probably all thought I had lost my mind and gone mad! lol. I seemed to have been able to remove them and now all appears back to normal--so hope it stays that way! If not, I may need to start drinking! ha ha.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Very strange pictures. I thought it was some sort of Halloween stunt. Weird.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Very strange pictures. I thought it was some sort of Halloween stunt. Weird.


Do you see them now?!?!

And I would like to say I do think I have a pretty good sense of humor--but those were not my kind of humor at all. Creepy. And it bothers me that I have no idea how they got in my post. :/


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

No...they've been removed...do you have kids...maybe they're tricking mom

Pete


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> No...they've been removed...do you have kids...maybe they're tricking mom
> 
> Pete


One...but he's only 3 1/2 and in bed....and if he can do that to me now, I'm in some serious trouble! ha ha ha. 

And my hubby is beside me on his Iphone--but he doesn't know my passwords to GRF! lol. He hacks my facebook all the time--but he's silly, not freaky! lol. 

Strange. All I can hope is that I accidentally hit something wrong--but I've changed my password just in case. Sorry again.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

They're gone. I think it was the ugliest dog contest winner a while back, Chinese Crested & Chihuahua mix. Really strange.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> They're gone. I think it was the ugliest dog contest winner a while back, Chinese Crested & Chihuahua mix. Really strange.


Yes, very strange &.....ugliest little thing I've ever seen!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah haw...if I were your husband I'd think that was pretty funny...is he smiling by any chance.

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Strange indeed! I thought we were being punked but didn't want to say anything just in case it really was your dog LOL


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol I wanted to ask if that was your dog but I didn't want to be rude


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ya'll are so sweet to protect my feelings in thinking I had the worlds ugliest little dog. ha ha ha. Oh this has become comical.  

Hubby isn't smiling--football is on, serious business doncha know?!  lol. 

Here is the dog in question, just so you guys can have the real visual! lol.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That dog may have been ugly, but....it made it's owner a ton of money.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a 10 year old Toy Poodle mix. Heres what I have found with her for what its worth. 

She doesnt like Royal Canin. 

Here were the foods she didnt care for:
Pro Plan
Nutro (Though I have not tried Nutro Grain free yet with her)
Royal Canin/Technical
Legacy
Science Diet (tried that one for giggles once)
Iams

The ones she did like:
TOTW
Canadae grain free
Natures Variety (Do not feed this after learning about the 12% ash content)
Acana/Orijen
Eukanuba 
Oven Baked Tradition
GO
Wellness

I buy whatever bag every month. Shes got an iron stomach. So over the years I have tried many foods some as 6lb bags some as samples. She loved Beneful as she was on that when I got her...but I wouldnt recommend you feed that :yuck:


----------



## sonusmomma (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a Pomeranian and we use to feed him Natural Balance in the Small Breed Bites version. He enjoyed it quite a bit and I noticed he ate more then the regular version, maybe because the smaller kibbles were easier to eat? Now he's on Pinnacle which is an all life stages and the kibbles aren't too big, we rotate on what flavor we pick but he really likes it. Both brands from what I researched are fairly healthy. Hopefully this was somewhat helpful  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I have a 5lb, 4 year old, Chihuahua. She has pretty much been on every food there is. Liked them all. I've never fed her a small breed specific food. All the foods I feed her are ALS, right now she is on Acana Pacifica (this is my first time trying Acana, it's been one day, so far so good lol). She also enjoyed orijen 6 fish formula.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

A1Malinois said:


> I have a 10 year old Toy Poodle mix. She doesnt like Royal Canin.


She would honestly be the first I've heard that didn't like it. I sold it for almost 11 years and in all the stores I worked in, the small breed was the top seller of all the brands. Although Natura, Champion, Diamond (ToTW), and a few others were right up there, RC Small Breed, (all types), was still on top in sales for individual skus.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for the input everyone! Good to hear what other "little dogs" prefer.  Hopefully we'll find something the princess will eat.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You know, a lot of the stores have samples of foods and although dogs sometimes will eat them because it's "something new", it would show if she flat out refuses a food. RC has small sample bags for about $3.00. Most other brands are free although they're much smaller in size than RC's sample. Also, find out if your store will take the food back. I made it a policy in all my stores to take back food that was refused by the dog, (as long as the bag was at least 1/2 full). All food manufactures will take back food and give the store credit so don't let the store tell you otherwise.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

kwhit said:


> You know, a lot of the stores have samples of foods and although dogs sometimes will eat them because it's "something new", it would show if she flat out refuses a food. RC has small sample bags for about $3.00. Most other brands are free although they're much smaller in size than RC's sample. Also, find out if your store will take the food back. I made it a policy in all my stores to take back food that was refused by the dog, (as long as the bag was at least 1/2 full). All food manufactures will take back food and give the store credit so don't let the store tell you otherwise.


I definitely will! I shop a few stores and am pretty sure at least two of the four take back if they don't like it. Of course, I have a lab too that can help clean up, if needed as well.  Thank you kwhit!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with the sample idea. My little girls (10+ year old, 17 pound Black Pug and 3 year old 7 pound Chinese Crested) really enjoy their Nutrisource Small Breed. The Pug has hardly any teeth left, and the small bits are easy for her to "chew." They both go crazy for Fromm too.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

I have a senior JRT as well, and while he has no problem eating whatever I put in front of him, I have recently switched him to NOW FRESH Grain Free Senior/Weight Management formula by Petcurean. There is also a Small Breed formula, but since he also tends to pack on the weight easily and recently had a bout with Pancreatitis, I put him on the Senior. He's been fantastic ever since, lost a little weight and has the energy of a two year old.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Natural Balance Potato and Duck-Small Bites*

I have a 15.5 yr. old Yorkie/Skipperkee mix and a 3 yr. old Papillon. Both weigh about 8lbs. They both eat NB Potato and Duck LID Small Bites and have done very well. Their big sister GR, Amber, 15 mos. and 59 lbs. gets Duck and Potato or Chicken and Sweet Potato. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Shih-tzu JRT mix is REALLY picky... he won't eat anything... and I know he's hungry because he has no problem stealing the other dogs food, but if I try to give him that, he won't eat it :doh:

I don't know what to try anymore... He's pretty skinny. He eats maybe one cup a day when he should be eating like 2 or 3. (He's 6 months)


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ninde'Gold said:


> My Shih-tzu JRT mix is REALLY picky... he won't eat anything... and I know he's hungry because he has no problem stealing the other dogs food, but if I try to give him that, he won't eat it :doh:
> 
> I don't know what to try anymore... He's pretty skinny. He eats maybe one cup a day when he should be eating like 2 or 3. (He's 6 months)


I think the most 'her highness' has ever eaten was 1 cup. Now, she eats between 1/3-1/2 cup a day, that is it...and she really doesn't need more than that. She porks up really quick. :

I grabbed a bunch of samples....so we'll see soon! lol.


----------

